# Site upgrade to XF 1.2.3



## Shaun (5 Nov 2013)

I'll be upgrading CC to the latest release of XenForo forum software around midnight.

It should only take 15 mins. so we shouldn't be off-line for long.

Shaun


----------



## Shaun (6 Nov 2013)

All done.


----------

